# The Japanese/American Akita



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

So which one is which and are they classed as two different breeds?

When I think of a Japanese Akita this is the dog I think of










When I think of an American Akita I think of this but I always see them labelled as Japanese Akita's


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

I too would like to know this 

i always thought american akitas are bigger... hmm, well someone will know


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Americans are bigger


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Obviosly there both Japanese yanks just like to claim them as far as im
aware with a very slight diffrence. It's like them thinking they invented English


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Japanese Akita is just that.
japanese akita dog - working dog breeds from the online dog encyclopedia - dogs in depth.com

American Akita is Japanese Akita + Tosas + German Shepherd + possible others.
japanese american akita -working breed dogs - online dog encyclopedia - dogs in depth.com


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

gazz said:


> Japanese Akita is just that.
> japanese akita dog - working dog breeds from the online dog encyclopedia - dogs in depth.com
> 
> American Akita is Japanese Akita + Tosas + German Shepherd + possible others.
> japanese american akita -working breed dogs - online dog encyclopedia - dogs in depth.com


So I was right then and alot of people just label the American Akitas as Japanese wrongly. I dont think I have seen many pure Japanese Akitas in the UK at all.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Jap akitas are smaller boned and less heavy and only come in 4 coat colours. american akitas where crossed with larger mastiffs down the line and are more heavy built then the akita inu and come in any coat colour: victory:e


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Until recently we classed all akitas as Japanese akitas - more recently the breed has been split.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> It's like them thinking they invented English


Hardly - England don't own the 'English' language, it's an international language. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Seen as we invented it yes we do own it!!!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> Seen as we invented it yes we do own it!!!


We didn't invent English it evolved.From all the people/tribs that invaided us over the years.The first part of are language came from what is now Netherland and Germany that was old Anglo-saxon.The other part of the English language is by the Scandinavian and then latar the Normans.Then when the English language was pretty much set.We then invaided North American,South Africa,Australia'etc.Takeing are English language with us and coz we was so brutal in are ways of conquered.English became a very dominant language in the places we went.So they own it about as much as we do.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I giggled at 'invented' the language. :lol2:



gazz said:


> We didn't invent English it evolved.From all the people/tribs that invaided us over the years.The first part of are language came from what is now Netherland and Germany that was old Anglo-saxon.The other part of the English language is by the Scandinavian and then latar the Normans.Then when the English language was pretty much set.We then invaided North American,South Africa,Australia'etc.Takeing are English language with us and coz we was so brutal in are ways of conquered.English became a very dominant language in the places we went.So they own it about as much as we do.


Never disappoint do you Gazz :lol2:


----------

